# Investigation (Action Thread)



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

Crime Scene 1 is as follows:

Ok this is how it was found:

A young blonde spoilt type girl has lost the key card to her hotel room, and has got 2 cleaners (who have access passes) to come and open the door for her.

They are walking down the corridor, cleaners first, the woman behind (on her mobile)

The first cleaner: Maria Glenthard puts her keycard into the door and twists the handle, as she opens the door a gunshot is heard. The door slams shut and she collapses, bleeding from the neck.

The second cleaner: Florence Trencham Screams and as she does so, Lauren McGimby (Posh girl) drops her phone and screams.


You arrive on the scene: Greeted by me: Chief Inspector Seth Monroe

I have long black hair and wear a leather version of the CSI suit.
I look like a GOTH but nobody knows if I am, as I don't talk much with the team.

"Greetings Newbies!" I point to the crying woman (Cleaner 2) and say: "who wants to interview her?"

"Also, I need somebody to find Lauren McGimby, she was also present at the scene. And the other 3 can process the scene" I lift my hands up towards you: "You decide what you want to do."

(M)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Choi stepped forward. He had cropped black hair and was obviously of Korean origin. He had a roguish look, and was someone you didn't really want to look straight in the eye. Rumour was that he was a disgraced DRPKA officer. But that was, after all, just rumours. "I'll go find the capitalist- ahem I mean girl."


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Moving forward to process the scene, Bel'Garath is shocked to see the dead maid has a gunshot in her neck... that would mean the assailant had been in the corridor with them, not in the room they were entering. (OOC: I'm guessing that was what you meant right? ) IC: finding nothing more of interest on the body for now, he moves to open the door... and discovers its locked. Cursing under his breath, he starts looking for a key-card.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

I warn you of your language Choi, they might not look you in the eye, but I will, I am not frightened of anything, especially not you.

Search: on inspection of the room you find the keycard lying just in front of the door, and there is a rubber "foot" in the center of the floor.

There is an en-suite to the room, with a bath/shower, sink and toilet, a towel rack lies on the shelf, torn from the wall.

The window is open slightly and the breeze ruffles the curtain.

In the corner behind the door there is a cupboard with one of those slanted wood "see thru if you look upthem" type things in it.

there is also a small wire superglued to the inside door-handle

(m)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Sorry," apologized Choi, "Bad habits die hard." He walked into the now open room. There was a open window, a cool breeze flowing in. "Hello?" Choi called out, seeing if the girl was hiding somewhere in the room. No answer. Damn. He'll have to look elsewhere. He moved into the bathroom. Standard en suite. Bath, shower, sink toilet, yada yada yada. The towel rail had been torn of the wall, maybe a sign of a struggle? The toilet looked unused, but he'd seen enough of other cases to now that the murder weapon maybe down there. He'll have to check it later. 
He looked out onto the city street bellow. There was obviously no sign of the girl inside the room. "The girl's not here. The windows open, and I don't think a cleaner would have left that open. Maybe the murderer used it as escape route?"
Choi also knew that many a crime could be solved through mere information on the target. Family feuds, business rivalry, and relationships gone bad were often the root of the crime. They needed more info.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Still looking for the keycard, Gareth walked past the door he wanted to open...and to his great frustration, it was open, and that bastard Choi was already inside. _'Crap,'_ he tought, _'now he's gonna investigate the girl...'_ 
Grumbling to himself, Gareth walked slowly down the corridor, examining the walls, floor and roof as he went, searching for any sign of a gunshot or something else (anything unusual, by other words...)


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

nothing was found in the corridor, except a faulty light, which is due to low maintenance.


----------

